# pike island



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

:G down to 24 ft, ill keep ya posted


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats good to hear, im glad the water is finally receding. Cant wait for the saugers.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

still at 22


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know if this helps, it will give ya the flows, levels and a ton of other information.
Good Luck!

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just checked out that site, its a good one i dont know how many times i have went down to the river and couldnt even fish. Thanks for the info.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

still at 22 1/2 ft. won t be long


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

What is the magic number?


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

whats the story on the supposeded hydro plant that they are putting in there. anyone know.

GABO


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

think they forgotr about it.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

21 ft by tomarow.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Hydro plant not at Pike. There is a study being done, taking the next two to three years, to connect it to New Cumberland dam.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was at Pike Island about noon today and the fish were hitting. I was up on top so I am not sure what they were, might have been sauger. One guy had a stringer with 5 or 6 nice fish and I saw some smaller ones caught. The water is at the bottom of the concrete pier and it is muddy.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea,its at 21.5 ft.should be good


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

20 ft,can fish on pier,bad for handicapp people on chairs,too much debris on walkway. friends fished yesterday,got many saugers and i walleye,all small range 12 to 17 in


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

21.8 ft today


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Me and my buddy fished off the pier at pike island had an excellent day we caught 60 sauger 2 hybrid the biggest around 6to 7 lbs caught 5 walleye the biggest 23" about 5 or 6 lbs. caught 1 fat rock bass!!! I am pretty sure the sauger were spawning some had eggs rolling out! The biggest sauger was 16.5" but out of the 60 or so we caught 13 were over 14"!!!!! Before we left they closed the last gate and took a lot of current away picked up a few after that but it sure made a difference what was working all day was snagging bottom had to lighten up and drag bottom not as effective as letting the current do the work for you!!!!!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

those kinda days are a blast. we had many last year like that but never posted them all.debris still all over the place???? gonna have to gather my grand kids to help clean up down there sooner than we thought.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> those kinda days are a blast. we had many last year like that but never posted them all.debris still all over the place???? gonna have to gather my grand kids to help clean up down there sooner than we thought.


Sorry Husky i didnt think it would matter the pier was full and the cat was out of the bag! There is still a lot of debris on pier last week a guy in a motorized chair had a couple of guys clear him a path but the river came up again and some debris is in the way and quite a bit on the beginning of the pier.


----------



## owfisher (Jan 20, 2010)

I was reading the ohio and WV regulations and was wondering if anyone knew the limits on the saugers. Is it 10 for both states with no limit on size. I know walleye are 2 over 18 on WV side. It doesn't say anything for Ohio side. If anyone could enlighten me i would appreciate it......


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty sure it is only 2 on the ohio side, they changed it back in 08, and left the walleye off the phamplet...Fished this morning from about 4:15 to 5:20. Used a 3/8 spoon and a jig with maribou and then a tail...3 guys on south end picked up some small ones here and there on minnies...Met your grandson and school mates Husky, but missed meeting you...Did you end up going to Rayland, or did the kids clear ya a path? How did ya'll do? be good/good fish'n..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Either sauger or saugeye, it's 10 total. Now if you have your 2 keeper walleye, you are only allowed 8 sauger and/saugeye........in the "aggregate" as they call it. That's the wv side The Ohio side is basically the same except you are allowed 6 eyes and then only say 4 sauger and/or saugeye.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your allowed four during the spawn, but I thought it was six on any other body of water, that the river sorta follows WV..this was a big tadoo about New Cumberland...ha ahaa....it got persnickaty then...be good...hope wife is doing good....be good/good fish'n...


----------



## HodgePodge (Mar 5, 2010)

22.6 and rising


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't know where ya got 22.6 for Pike Island at but its 16.6 and falling.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea really!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 9, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> yea really!!!


Huskys GRANDSON
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=30426&stc=1&d=1270176279


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Where did you come about this info on limits ????


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea??? your allowed 10 of any eye on the river fishing on ohio side not 6???


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just from reading ODNR pamplet, and following back and forth conversations on a new cumberland link a while back.....but I could be wrong, I catch and release usually, except for the Maumee..so I don't really worry about limits..


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

It is for sure 10, single or agg. It is six on any body of water in Ohio ,except the Ohio River,which falls under site specific regulations,for the Ohio/WV section of the river. Talked to a ODNR Biologist personally!!! No rumors here,.go straight to the source!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Where is this Pike Island located?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

about 16 miles south of stubenville. yorkville exit.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

about 14 1/2 now


----------

